# Mirrorflage Hunting Blinds



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

New for 2009 is a hunting blind that has a mirror finish to reflect it's surrounding and make it seem to disappear. I suppose someone will make a few bucks on this idea. One can find alot of stuff about this concept....seems like it works for any animal or turkeys. Here is one link to give you an idea.

http://static.texashuntfish.com/pics/2009/03/02/large/182f3392-11fb-4880-963d-e03053ed2a90.jpg

brownegg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It should work fine until the sun hits it just right and lights everything up. 
That means early mornings and late afternoons are the times it's most likely to NOT work

You'll notice they took their picture around Noon, judging by the shadows

I dont think I'd buy one


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Look at the photographers leg reflection. What will the animal do when another just like him appears? And what happens when it disappears? I would angle the sides more so it reflects the ground closer to the blind instead of things farther out.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They say these have been tested for 7 years...the angle of the blind is such that it won't start any fires.... here is a video...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=318240

brownegg


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll pass........
Funny thing about camo, it's made for people.
You can always tell a newbie, all his camo matches.
Aminals don't really care.
If you break up your silhouette, sit still, and be quite, you don't need anything like that.


----------

